# New to DCC (and trains); basic question about sound in a starter set?



## phdezra (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi all. I've been lurking here for over a year, reading expert posts along the way (and only half understanding them as is prob true for most noobs).

My son is 8 and I plan on getting him (and me as well hwell an HO set (already has an O scale that he has outgrown and dont want to invest more in it). The O set was a basic Lionel, but for HO I want to be able to grow with it.

*Question #1: *So, I see Bachmann has a *basic* DCC starter set for around $200 which includes 2 trains. My question, and this is where things get confusing... it would be *nice* if the trains had sound, but when I posted in the Beginner forum I got the answer about Digitrax and NCE etc, which I dont fully udnerstand.... does that mean I can buy the Bachmann for starters (and get track and locos) and then upgrade the controller system if I want to? Does it mean that Bachmann controller in set will NOT do sound? (Or no, it will do sound, if the locos are equipped to do such.) This is the set: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000BPPNWE

*Question #2: *IF I wanted to skip the basic Bachmann set for $200, and spend perhaps $500 from the get-go, what could I buy that would be basic enough and yet offer sound...? All ideas/links/comments appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

If sound equipped, the product description will state it. It adds substantially to the cost compared to straight DCC. Since you have nothing, I would pick and choose individual items and make your own train set. A Digitrax Zephyr is a good starter DCC system that is fully functional and expandable with their entire line. Good sound equipped locos start at over $100 discounted. Track can be difficult to come by if you want Atlas but there are better brands available.


----------



## phdezra (Nov 28, 2010)

Interesting. Digitrax Zephyr does look like a nice, reasonably priced DCC starter system/controller. 

My issue though, as a noob, is: OK - now what else do I need to buy apart from track? Which wires? Other power.... etc. For the beginner, this can be intimidating.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

The Zephyr comes with a power supply and good instructions. two - 22-18 ga wires(you have to go to radio shack if you don't already have some) will hook the track. Get a terminal track. Make a simple oval of track. 22 inch radius minimum curves. A sound equipped DCC locomotive and some rolling stock. The train sets come with lesser quality and since you have nothing, you can buy better pieces and not waste your money on junk. For locos it's hard to beat Athearn, Atlas, Kato, and BLI are the top of the line but Bachman makes good, less expensive stuff. Find a nearby HO club. You can get one on one advice and perhaps some good bargains from a member.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

First,you will not find a sound equipped starter set anywhere that I know of.And since you asked before buying,you'll have the possibility to start with good material right from the start.
The suggestion of the Zephyr Extra is excellent...complete with all the features,you'll never have to replace it as it is fully upgradable if needed.It can grow with your needs.The only drawback,in my opinion,is that the console is ugly...Digitrax could improve on this....
Then you also have NCE who supply great DCC hardware too.Comparable to Digitrax,their systems are enjoyed by many.You'll have to do some research and determine the one you like best...a matter of taste.
Tracks...Atlas are very popular,reasonably priced and fairly easy to work with.Their problem is that there isn't any available now.Atlas have moved their production to China and it is said there won't be any until late next fall,nobody can really tell.My personal choice is Peco.Not cheap though,but bulletproof track and a much better choice of turnouts.If you don't mind their european prototype looks,they're an excellent choice.

Locos...as stated,sets are generally an assembly of lesser quality components to be able to come up with a most appealing price,so I'd stay away from these.However,many sets have proven to operate fine just the same,so it's a "try before buy" if possible.
The four brands suggested are indeed the best ones.However if sound is a priority to you and want it "factory installed",BLI is probably your best option.


----------

